

Chat room for the Hacker News community - ttran08

Someone should make an anonymous chat room for the Hacker News and start-up community. I'd totally use it. :)
======
thiagofm
#startups channel freenode irc server

have fun

~~~
ttran08
No one's there.... :\

~~~
saiko-chriskun
tons of people there mate

~~~
ttran08
LOL. You guys are right. :)

